# What Hatched?



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I have seen two of these holes with egg shells around it in my yard the last few weeks. What do you guys think hatched out of it? Turtle's? The hole is approx. 3" in diameter and looked like about 6 eggs the size of a ping pong ball.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If it is you may find them close by right after discovering a nest. That nest looks like it may have been dug up by a predator...raccoon, fox, yote etc...


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

When I seen the first one I thought the same thing, its hard to tell from the picture but it doesn't look like something dug at it because I didn't see any claw marks or tracks and the dirt is on equal sides of the hole and both of the holes were almost exactly the same size, that's why I'm thinking something come from the bottom up.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

No turtles here they have problems digging through the frozen ground and move too slow to stay warm. If I find any out in the woods I will leave them alone due to the fact that if they can survive up here they would be too tough to deal with.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

We have box turtle's around. when I found the second hole last night I was mowing and kinda looked around awhile for what ever come out of the hole but didn't see anything.

Maybe I mowed over em....


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Ping Pong ball sized eggs spell turtle in my book. Especially if the eggs are more round than the typical egg shape. Also turtle eggs would be more leather like.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

In the desert I see a LOTS of turtle "den" / hole, they are shape like a "half moon" not round.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

loic said:


> Ping Pong ball sized eggs spell turtle in my book. Especially if the eggs are more round than the typical egg shape. Also turtle eggs would be more leather like.


they were more like a rubbery shell, but had been hatched for a day or so.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely a turtle. Many kinds will travel a great distance from water to lay eggs. Hopefully they made it. Neat creatures.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Definitely a turtle. Many kinds will travel a great distance from water to lay eggs. Hopefully they made it. Neat creatures.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


There are 3 ponds within 150 yards from where I found the holes, 2 are mine and 1 is the neighbors.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool. I've seen snapping turtles go for a mile or more. Painted turtles will too. I accidentally dug up a.nest of painted turtles with the bobcat a couple of years ago and found 15 littles ones had just statrted hatching. Sat and watched them come and then carried all over 100 yards to the pond.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

It could be a hole from one animal, then abandoned and another animal used it.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Btw, here the coyote will dig up turtle to eat them, usually just the head. Now if they find the eggs its even easier for them. Check to see in your area when turtle would lay eggs.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with Bones on the snapping turtle.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

When I first looked at the hole I thought turtle. Like Horton said the round ping pong ball shape eggs makes me think turtle also. Six eggs that size I would think it is bigger than a box turtle. My guess would be snapping turtle.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

we have a nest of box turtle eggs that a raccoon got into last week....when I get home I will take some pics. Last week my wife video taped a painted turtle laying its eggs. I will post that video also. By the size of that hole I would say it was a box turtle.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have never seen a box turtle egg before but I have seen snappers. I would think with a box turtle being smaller, much smaller than a snapper that it eggs would be also ?

My guess is you found two snapper nests that have hatched. They hatch about now and with our above temps it would help them all hatch well.

Snapper will travel great distances from water to make a nest just as ducks do also.

Good find and post.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

LOL, I like those post cuz it actually push us to do some research about something we would have never though about...LOL

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> If hunting season doesn't open soon (and it won't)...... we're going to be talking about how fast house paint dries!!LOL


I'll let you know. I'm painting two sides of my house this weekend.....lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Well.... when I posted my last post on here it was 5am and I was bored enough to actually google the info on turtle egg sizes.....like you, I would of thought that snapper eggs would be bigger and was surprised to find out that they weren't and in fact can be smaller, though snappers lay alot more eggs than box turtles do. The fact that the eggs are soft and leathery and not hard like a bird's egg make it possible for smaller turtles to lay bigger eggs. If hunting season doesn't open soon (and it won't)...... we're going to be talking about how fast house paint dries!!LOL


I am currious if you googled the eastern box turtle which would be common to your area ? I used to keep them for a period of time when I was a kid as pet then release them.

I might as well google it not...back with you in a few.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well all I found were photo of eastern box turtles eggs with a quarter used as a referance. They IMO were slightly larger than a quarter and chicken egg shape. As for the snapper well she has egg a bit larger but not by much but more round like a ping pong ball.

Either way...they are not for making scrambled eggs ! Interesting material for reading, but only for the bored


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And here I was waiting for pictures of a new gun.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> And here I was waiting for pictures of a new gun.


 WE All are waiting for that???


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

OK so if I see quaters in the hole with a box turttles and there are one dollars with then there were 4 eggs?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Only if you are counting the one box turtle, but they do not give change. So you better have exact amount due. But I play ping pong so I am off the hook.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO too funny !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I taught mine to hold a spare key. I never thought to use my turtle for home dense. Does Petsmart carry that rig? LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I taught mine to hold a spare key. I never thought to use my turtle for home dense. Does Petsmart carry that rig? LOL


Pets are Us located next door to Guns are Us.

Small but mighty.

Remember, the best defense is a good offense.

Shoot em down Tiger.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW...that is a female Eastern Box turtle ( but is acutally a tortoise ).


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Really different from our desert tortoise here.


















Sadly in the desert I find a lots of dead one.... 2 weeks ago I found this shell and its really different from the one I usually see









Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great photo's loic.


----------

